

The Shocking Disparities of Labor Cost [infographic] - unwantedLetters
http://www.coolinfographics.com/blog/2010/6/16/the-shocking-disparities-of-labor-cost-infographic.html

======
alextingle
I'm not sure why this seems to think we're richer in the UK than they are in
the US. It would be nice if it were true, but...

